# Unexpected and Waiting



## Squeaks (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone, its been awhile since I've posted here, but things have been incredibly chaotic!! Hopefully some light can be shed on "Misty" here. First and foremost, thank you for reading and please forgive me on the size of the pictures. I am on an unfamiliar computer and Photobucket doesn't want to cooperate






We purchased this mare in September of last year. We were told she was turned out with a stallion and thus more than likely pregnant.

We got bloodwork done shortly after we got her that deemed her "not pregnant." So we worried no longer, breathed a sigh of relief, and resumed life.

Well, I clipped her two weeks ago and realized her bulging sides were not in fact just fur. Please understand and keep in mind this isn't my Mini (she is my parents) and I don't fool with her much outside of keeping her hooves clipped, which in the pictures she got a tick long. While there is no worthy excuse, I no longer live at home and keep as tight a schedule as I did when I was home. I don't want to be judged for this last paragraph, so please grant me that courtesy



. I wasn't responsible for the breeding and we had no reason but to assume she wasn't pregnant.

We had an ultrasound done that just confirmed what we already knew (felt the munchkin kicking).

I've included a couple of pictures and the previous owner stated she was due mid-June, but that was as specific as it got. I've been following this website: http://www.yellowhouseranch.com/foaling.htmand took a squeeze of the milk today that resulted in this:






We guessed no earlier than 311 days by "comparing" the pictures on the website above, which unless she foals earlier... The timeline doesn't quite match up, but I know this isn't a "one size fits all." The milk, udder, and vulva pictures are from today.











My big concern is we spoke to the original owner who was also her breeder, not who we purchased Misty from, and she told us she had been a red bag mare on her maiden year. Misty has been turned out on pasture that no doubt has fescue (it is Virginia :/) and when we recognized she was pregnant, we immediately pulled her off the pasture. She's been stalled since then and is being given orchard grass.

Any light to be shed? I guess I'm not looking for anything specific, just uneasy at this whole ordeal. We were happy to find she was supposedly deemed barren. We've got our foal kit ready to go and in the process of surveillance. Fortunately she's not far from the house which allows us to watch her closely.


----------



##  (Jun 10, 2015)

WELCOME!! Can you take a couple of pictures for us? One standing at her rear looking forward down her sides towards her head, and right down at her level -- squat down. Then a full side picture right down at her level.

It's good you took her off the fescue, but is there somewhere she can go out and get some exercise without eating the fescue. If not, take her on some walks, as exercise is important for these pregnant mares, as they prepare for some "hard exercise" in delivering their baby.

Looks like she's got some elongation time ahead of her, and since on fescue, it's hard to judge the udder, although with this picture to start, we'll be able to watch for more changes.

Again, "pretty girl" from what we can see! LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 10, 2015)

Welcome





Looking forward to watching her as she progresses.


----------



## Squeaks (Jun 11, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WELCOME!! Can you take a couple of pictures for us? One standing at her rear looking forward down her sides towards her head, and right down at her level -- squat down. Then a full side picture right down at her level.
> 
> It's good you took her off the fescue, but is there somewhere she can go out and get some exercise without eating the fescue. If not, take her on some walks, as exercise is important for these pregnant mares, as they prepare for some "hard exercise" in delivering their baby.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the quick response



I forgot to include the one side shot I did get of her. I will swing my this afternoon and get the specific pictures asked for and update the thread again





We do take her out on walks a couple of times a day. We have a dry lot she could go on for a couple of hours in the day.

Sierra giving her some much needed "scratches"



Misty is a really great mare and we want to do right by her


----------



## Squeaks (Jun 11, 2015)

Here are some pictures from today



Hope they are useful! She is on the underweight side for totting a munchkin



She is currently offered free choice hay and a proper amount of grain. We don't typically grain our mini's and they get free choice of a roundbale through the winter.


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh, that little one is laying so nice and wide. She's doing just fine. Since you do have a dry lot, you might try placing her hay ration in different places around the dry lot, which will encourage her to do some exercise.

You might want to put her on some added alfalfa -- hay, cubes or pellets. It's a tummy soother, and will give her some extra protein which will help during this last trimester in building strong bones and muscles.

As to the grain, you should have her on a good Mare/Foal feed now, which has increased protein, I always used Omolene 300 and gave a full ration. For those mares that needed a little extra, I added alfalfa pellets to their feed ration, and I always fed straight Alfalfa hay.

She's looking good!! And thanks for getting those pictures so quickly. She is a really pretty girl!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 11, 2015)

She is lovely



What a beautiful mare you have !!

Thanks for the Pics & Ditto to what Diane has said


----------



## Squeaks (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for the quick response and kind words! I'm very nervous, but can't deny the underlying excitement.

I will happily continue to share pictures and posts on her progress





Thank you for the suggestions, I will be sure to follow them!


----------



## lkblazin (Jun 14, 2015)

Very pretty and welcome



. Omoline 300 is awesome stuff. I use it as well. When I open a new bag I wanna take a taste since it smells soooooo good. ( just a warning it doesn't taste as good as it smells like).

It's just like DMSO. Luvvvvv the smell but I would not want it. Vets look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them I like it. If I'm in a clinic, I can sniff out the horse that was given it. Great sense of smell


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 18, 2015)

How is your mare going ? Have there been any changes to her udder and any updated pics ?


----------



## Kim P (Jun 20, 2015)

Awe. She is a pretty girl!


----------



## Squeaks (Jun 29, 2015)

Must have sensed some curiosity! I got pictures of her today (6/29)


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jun 29, 2015)

Shes gonna explode! lol she is absolutely gorgeous though, her colour is fab.

Is she getting soem good protein food? I don't want to seem critical but shes on the leaner side to me. I'm not an expert so forgive me if im way off the mark!


----------



## Squeaks (Jun 29, 2015)

You aren't off the mark at all, so apologies needed



She is too lean to be toting a tot, trying our best to up her intake and increase her weight and get her on the right track





She is a cutie, thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 29, 2015)

I didn't think she could get any wider from the last lot of pics you posted





How has she been ? I don't think you will be waiting much longer





Her udder looks to be filling nicely


----------



##  (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh my!!!! Doesn't look like you'll have long to wait. That baby is forward of center but laying very WIDE. Look for some rolling to happen as she gets this little one lined up. Udders looks good, and it's getting very exciting!

If you have her on a mare/foal feed, you can increase her intake. Just make sure she can chew constantly, especially over night. You can also add some calf manna which will help add some calories. She's so pretty and looking so good!!!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jun 29, 2015)

She looks so ready to go! I expect a foal pic next time you post!


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 1, 2015)

Lets hope so!!





She's in good spirits, personable and affectionate. Seems unphased by her ready-to-bust belly! I'm working to move her to where I board my horses to keep a closer eye on her as the barn owner lives on site. She's still producing amber liquid from her teats. It'll run down your palm, but if you turn your hand down it won't drip off, so still pretty tacky. Still maintaining a great appetite





Thank you so much for the compliments on her! Her color was what caught my Mom's attention and made her pursue her. She's a sweet girl.

So, now it becomes... Colt or filly?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 1, 2015)

Hmmm well some people swear they can tell my the top of the tail head , whether it is fizzy or the hair is flat. I think you should be able to find that info on the nail test thread at the top of this section of the forum.

Wishing you a healthy arrival





Just for a guess, Ill say filly


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 1, 2015)

Up until this year the colts were always moving in mamas stomach, the fillies were more quiet. This year the wild one was a colt. But the other two mares that were carrying colts had limited movement. The filly was the quiet one.


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 6, 2015)

Headed to my folks now. She foaled unassisted a beautiful baby filly!! I haven't seen her yet, but my Mom said she looks like a buckskin in color. We all know how those mini coats are though!!

Sqqqueeaa!! Thanks to everyone with their advice and suggestions!


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 6, 2015)

Make that a colt... my mom was too excited lol.


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 6, 2015)

Definitely not buckskin in color, but still super cute!


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## chandab (Jul 6, 2015)

Very cute. Congrats! Looks sorrel, but since mom looks silver dapple, a silver something is possible, depending on what daddy is.


----------



##  (Jul 6, 2015)

What a GORGEOUS little boy!!!! Looks chestnut to me too, but with that silver gene at work......what color was daddy??

CONGRATULATIONS!! Well done, little momma!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 6, 2015)

Many congratulations, certainly worth the wait


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 6, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL, beautiful boy!!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 7, 2015)

So beautiful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you everyone





Supposedly the Dad is a bay... Which puzzled the vet a bit. I'm not savvy at all with color genetics, but I'm not complaining a bit with this little man.

Everything went flawlessly, the vet was VERY pleased with him and the placenta. Her notes from the visit:



> BAR strong and good fight. Eyes wnl (but discussed that JFA should double check for anterior segment dysgenesis later). Good suckle, palate is palpably normal. Administered enema, and then had excellent passage of meconium. Umbilicus dry and normal (we dipped), 1 finger hernia. 2 testicles. Mild laxity x 4 limbs, mild carpal valgus. T= 99F P= 80 reg R= 20 eup. Ribcage palps wnl, lungs and trachea auscult wnl, GI auscults wnl.
> 
> IgG SNAP >800
> 
> ...


----------



## chandab (Jul 7, 2015)

Not a huge surprise on the foal color, although with a bay daddy, the foal could be silver bay. Time and/or testing will tell for certain. Right now he looks sorrel, but silver bays are often mistaken for sorrel, especially as babies.

What color are baby's eyelashes? Not 100%, but usually white eyelashes will mean silver, in this case silver bay, I think. [but, regardless we should give it a week or two and revisit his color with new pictures, new born foal camouflage will distort the true color.]

And, sorrel is a possibility with this cross, it just means neither parent is homozygous for black, and if sorrel, both parents gave their copy of red. Red is recessive to black.


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 7, 2015)

Eyelashes are white on the little man.

I appreciate the explanation on the potiental of his color. I includled a couple more pictures of today. He's doing very well, curious and bouncing. Mum is a bit more passive, but she's a very good one as far as I can tell





She was turned out with the stallion pictured in my avatar given she was sold to us pregnant. When bloodwork came back she was removed from his company(a week later) and she had no further contact with him. She wouldn't be due until August 20th and I'm unaware if the previous owner had any other stallions other than the remarked bay. I find silver bay's quite stunning, so I certainly would be pleased with that. Honestly I don't think there is a bad color, I'm just beyond thrilled he's healthy and everything went so smoothly.


----------



##  (Jul 7, 2015)

My vote is a silver bay.

I noted in the vet notes that s/he is saying no turn out for 7-10 days because of lax tendons. I totally disagree with this. Turn out with his momma, in a small area with no other horses is what he needs to strengthen the tendons.

I'm going to post a picture of one of my foals who was born with VERY lax tendons -- his "knees" bent the wrong way completely. Then, I put him out with his momma, where he got exercise "at his speed" and within a week, he was standing up perfectly normal. The key is to keep him away from other horses that could make him perhaps try to run before he is ready. But, left out with his momma, he will exercise and strengthen his legs in a "controlled" environment, as his momma won't stress him before he's ready. I'll load the pictures now.





and one week later....


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 7, 2015)

I also agree with Diane on this, turnout with his mumma in a small area will help greatly to strengthen his tendons. If you can find Magic Marker Minis 2015 thread , one of their foals this year also had problems with tendons. Turnout time with mumma helped to quickly strengthen her tendons.

He is just lovely , keep those pics coming


----------



## Brody (Jul 7, 2015)

I agree with both Ryan and Diane. My filly that was born this year also had lax tendons. From the looks of your photos, my filly was worse than your colt is, but not as bad as Diane's little one. My vet gave me the same advice as yours did, but I chose to follow Diane's advice instead. Within two weeks the legs looked great! She is now about 7 weeks old and last week I had the vet out to do coggins. She looked at my filly and was amazed at how great her legs look - and remarked that she didn't think she would be so straight. So, I suggest following Diane's advice on this one too!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes our filly's back legs where bad. She walked around hunched because she couldn't straighten her back legs. She layed down a lot and when up too long, her hips shook from being tired. Afteer a week, she was more straight. You can see the pictures on my thread. She now has very straight. legs and races all over the place.


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 9, 2015)

I wonder if she was worried about the fact we have two mini donkey's and another miniature mare. Perhaps she was afraid we were going to throw him out with them, which we wouldn't do... But she didn't know us, no telling :/ Since we were "first timers" she may not have wanted to offend us, I'm not sure. She appeared genuine, but it seemed odd to bottle up such a bottle of energy.

We turned him out yesterday with Mum and he's figured those little legs out! Misty appeared to be getting short nerved with him as he continued to disappear behind the cabin and out of sight *chuckle* Legs are looking better already!






He found my phone laying in the grass


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jul 9, 2015)

Another silver bay vote here! He's the same colour and same side as a friends one who has an amazing dappley silver bay going on. He is stunning.


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2015)

What a handsome little boy!!! And his legs look very good, and he'll be 100% in no time at all, I'm sure!!

Silver Bay, and VERY handsome!!


----------



## Kim P (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh my! He is Beautiful! Love his pics! So what is his name? I absolutely love the pic by the wood pile.


----------

